# Arggh help needed...



## cmabbo (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi all, 

As the title suggests I need some help or at least pointed in the direction of a few good websites!

Where in Singapore would be a good place to live with three young children aged 4 and under and two dogs (labrador & golden retriever)?

Also please can you reccommend good schools and advice/experience on waiting lists, debentures (if that is applicable)?

Costs for hiring a helper?

Thaks in advance.

Cmabbo


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

where to live ?? You can live in Singapore .. 

Ah come on, when one end to another end only takes less than an hour, you are spoilt for choice .. and if you work in the city, you are not more than 30 minutes away, even by public transport, from where-ever you live.

My 2 cents ?? if you havent been to Singapore, do a recce, and you will now for yourself ..


----------



## bryann (Aug 6, 2010)

I think ecurelix is on to something: a forum to-and-fro works best after you've taken an afternoon acquainting yourself with the basics first. That way we'll be able to pin-point and address any specific issues that you may have more readily, rather than just copy-paste everything you'll be able to find in all the usual suspect websites to begin with.

That said, if you'd like a hint, try "'singapore east coast' + accommodation", because I think anywhere near East Coast Park would be ideal for your household.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

bryann: what is the OP is working in Boon Lay / Jurong ??  

My suggestion to do a recce still stands ..


----------



## bryann (Aug 6, 2010)

ecureilx said:


> bryann: what is the OP is working in Boon Lay / Jurong ??
> 
> My suggestion to do a recce still stands ..


Well, in that case my suggestion is essentially useless as an area for the OP's abode. Which takes us back to my point that unless we know where a bit more detail, we'll be reduced to indiscriminate carpet-bombing.

So over to you, CMA


----------

